# Build an aquarium sand filter TUTORIAL



## fatkinglet (May 8, 2010)

Just watched this today and it looked easy, and found the pool sand to be around $12 for 20pounds in toronto.






Has anyone tried this already? effective like the commerical one?

Welcome anyone to DIY together and share the materials in Toronto


----------



## aspiro (Jan 28, 2015)

I use fluidized filters in my fish room with incredible success. I used to have a trickle filter in my sump, and the fluidized filter just blows it out of the water (pun intended lol). The fact that they are virtually maintenance free is a bonus.


----------

